# A&E AWNINGS



## nolonger8 (Aug 16, 2009)

im looking to replace vinyl on my awning. is there any one who can give some insight on taking it off of the roller? thanks eric


----------



## C Nash (Aug 17, 2009)

Re: A&E AWNINGS

Welcom to the forum Eric.  Go to A&E web site and you can down load some detailed instruction. Not a big job just have to be careful because it's spring loaded.


----------



## Tnsledder (Aug 17, 2009)

RE: A&E AWNINGS

I replaced my awning a few weeks ago.  Go to www.RVWorkshop.com or (888) 819-9311.

If your current awning is the original, it is probably in (1) piece. The new one will be in (2).  The main body, and the scalloped flap. 

A few things you will need to provide when ordering:
Color of the fabric (Striping)
The ctr to ctr dimension of your poles. These are the poles that boom out. or you can un-attach and stand upright.  Example: my ctr to ctr was 20'-11" which I rounded to 21'.  So the fabric length is 20'-3".  Note: The ctr to ctr will always be ordered in 1 foot increments.  Unless you have a special cut.   Make sure you have the correct length.  

Installation:
They will provide you with instructions on how to do it.  Also extra beading.  Since yours is an A&E, you will probably have to change out the bead to the larger bead that is provided.  But I would recommend not to discard your old bead until you have completed the project.  Good news, you will not have to remove your roller!! If your are willing to do a little modification.  Now my awning is more toward the rear of the camper so I chose to slide slide the old/new in from the rear of the camper. If your is the same way. take a drill (Appx. 5/16) and drill a hole in the rear roller cap in line with the slot the main fabric is slid into.  Then take a hack saw and cut a slot to allow you to slide the fabric out/in.  You will only need to do this for the main section.  The scalloped flap should already have a slot in the cap to allow the new one to be slid in.  Typically this is in the cap toward the front of the camper.  You will have to remove a screw that is in the top of the channel on the camper.  Typically this is toward the rear of the camper.  This screw is used to hold the fabric in place and will not allow to slide in the channel once you have it installed.
You will also have to remove the bracket that bolts the stiffner arm to the camper.  I would also recommend cutting a slot into the plastic gutter/ downspout at the corner of the camper.  This will allow you to slide the awning in mcuh easier into the channel. 
You will need minimum (2) people and plan on (4) hours.

The replacement fabric will cost around $200.00 depending on your length.  No frieght charges.  They are pretty quick on getting it out.  If the color you are needing is in stock.  Smokey Mountian Blue is apparently the most popular.  They were stock out if it and I had to wait about 2 weeks.  But you should get it within a week.   

I hope this helps.


----------



## WildWillyToo (Aug 18, 2009)

Re: A&E AWNINGS

If you order a replacement fabric from A&E it will come as 1 piece. If you order it from Carefree, it will come as 2 pieces.

Do yourself a favor and remove the awning from the side of the camper. It is the safest and easiest way to change a fabric. It is easily accomplished by removing the 2 stop screws in the awning rail , releasing the lower brackets, and sliding it either forward or rearward......You will need one other helper.  Before removing, look at the rear roller cap...usually gray in color...you will see a hole in the gray cap where the awning axle goes thru it. You can take a 1/8" cotter pin (or a nail) about 3" long and slide it thru the cap and aligning it with the hole in the axle. This will lock the awning from unwinding, and keep you from having to rewind the rear spring.

When you get it on the ground you will have to remove the front awning arm by removing the 1/4" bolt at the top. BEWARE of the spring end...if the cam lock is not set the spring will unwind...RAPIDLY!!  If the spring did not unwind, clip a pair of vice grips on the back side of the bracket that is at the end of the axle.....grip firmly, and release the cam lock lever to slowly unwind the spring. Next, drill the rivets from the end cap and remove the cap and spring assembly. Now follow directions for fabric installation and reverse the dis-assembly procedure to reassemble the endcap and spring. You will need to wind the spring 8 turns when the fabric is completely rolled onto the tube. 

Now slide the whole rig back into the awning track and set the arms into the lower brackets...and lock them. Don't forget to remove the cotter pin in the rear spring assembly.

My guess is that even 2 amateurs can change this in 2 to 2-1/2 hours. Myself, or any of my techs, can do one in one hour, or less!

Good luck, and if you have questions just pm me.
CT


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 18, 2009)

Re: A&E AWNINGS

I agree much more with CamperTech.  One thing, it usually takes more than 8 turns on the spring.  Instructions will be in the fabric from Dometic and that is based on length of awning.  
Also agree that Dometics fabric will be ONE piece.


----------

